# Look customer service experience



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Recently contacted Justin on this board through private messages, looking for a spare part for a Look Epost.

Although i do not live in the US (hence the frame not bought through look usa), Justin immediately engaged trying to help.

After a bit of messages, Justin suggested to ship the part i was looking for, free of charge :thumbsup:.

I am always amazed when i encounter such good service. Justin / look really went out of their way to help.

Given all the "bad customer service" threads around, i though this should be shared.

Justin - thanks (-:

Oren.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Always good to hear of good customer service.

Andrew


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to help Oren!


----------

